

Randy Pausch Day - sidwyn
http://www.cmu.edu/homepage/computing/2011/fall/randy-pausch-day.shtml

======
potatolicious
Much respect to Pausch. One of my persistent fears is that, within sight of my
own demise, I'll be too paralyzed - with anxiety, with fear, with whatever -
to make good use of the time I have left.

I have a profound amount of respect for a man who has defied that so
completely.

------
sleight42
Thanks again, Randy, for being one of the very few people who cared enough to
kick my ass for not trying hard enough at UVA.

He was inspiring, hilarious, and utterly brilliant.

------
teja1990
I still remember the evening when 'The Last lecture' was telecasted at my Uni.
Very inspiring and it makes me think.

------
jwallaceparker
"The Last Lecture" is a very inspiring book.

------
dredmorbius
And his son.

Those of us who've watched "The Last Lecture" know who Randy dedicated it to.

A bit of a status update on Dylan (from last year), now 9:
<http://www.cmu.edu/news/blog/2010/Spring/dylan-pausch.shtml>

NB: CMU's link has a dated byline, where a news item of the same event didn't.
I went with CMU's account.

------
j45
One prof I wish I had.

------
jamesbkel
Truly a fantastic individual. I felt privileged to see him one last time when
he spoke at my CMU commencement.

------
kennethologist
Randy's video was the youtube video that changed my life. Thank you cmu thank
you Pausch family.

------
szcukg
Respect

